# Roof sealing strip



## sydh (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a Bessacarr E520 2010 model. I need just a couple of inches of a white roof sealing strip. It is the seal between the roof and the rear panel and it is 30mm wide. It appears to be self adhesive. Can anyone point me at a supplier as I have tried all our local suppliers and the online suppliers only have up to 25mm wide. I have attached a photo.


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

sydh said:


> I have a Bessacarr E520 2010 model. I need just a couple of inches of a white roof sealing strip. It is the seal between the roof and the rear panel and it is 30mm wide. It appears to be self adhesive. Can anyone point me at a supplier as I have tried all our local suppliers and the online suppliers only have up to 25mm wide. I have attached a photo.


Eternabond is quite good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sydh said:


> I have a Bessacarr E520 2010 model. I need just a couple of inches of a white roof sealing strip. It is the seal between the roof and the rear panel and it is 30mm wide. It appears to be self adhesive. Can anyone point me at a supplier as I have tried all our local suppliers and the online suppliers only have up to 25mm wide. I have attached a photo.


It's hard to tell from such a tiny picture Syd, but it looks like there is a trim part missing, a cover to protect the two ends, based on what looks like two screw holes, what's on the other side of the van?


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Sydh,

It looks a bit like old accident damage to me when maybe that top edge was caught on a tree branch or something. I can't help thinking that originally there would have been a matching moulded cover plate there which maybe has been torn off, which originally was used to cover the joint between top and side strips, as originally it wouldn't have been simple tape. Can you try to duplicate what's on the other side of the van? Whatever was there originally is now gone and I would suggest having a copy made up using shaped aluminium/PVC and well stuck down with Sikaflex or similar.

Tape is never going to last however good it is, and it's vitally important to keep any water ingress out of that area otherwise interior damp/rot will surely follow. I'm not familiar with the shape/construction of Bessacarr's, but hopefully my pointers may be useful ? 

Cheers, Mick


----------

